# Possibly pregnant and needing help and answers



## Mosersgirl2012 (May 15, 2005)

Hey Everyone... If there's anyone out there that has been through this or something very simular, I would appreciate your input. I was recently on the bc pill ortho tricyclin lo. I had been taking it for 16months without a problem. Then all of a sudden, I bled for five weeks straight. My Dr. told me it was probably the pill, to not take it for a few days and see how things go. Well its been now 5 weeks without the pill and without having my period. My period was due last wednesday on the 3rd of august, and its now the 13th of august. Is it possible I could be pregnant? I have had many nights of swept up in the moment and didn't use protection. I've been trying to find all different online tests to see what they say and they keep telling me I most likely am and to go to my midwife or doctor immediately. What do you's think?


----------

